

Show HN: Fabrik – Portfolio builder for creatives - Magnasoma
https://getfabrik.com/

======
Magnasoma
Hi HN, been working on this for the past year, bootstrapped with two other
founders:

Fabrik is a SaaS-based portfolio platform designed for creatives. Our CMS
completely separates project content from website styling, allowing creatives
to easily add their work, blog, and build responsive websites without touching
any code. Intelligent themes, partnered with layouts and customisation, make
each portfolio one of a kind.

Our mission is to help creatives (both fresh and experienced) to find a way to
get their work out into the world and get noticed - to maintain a solid
foundation on which to showcase their portfolios.

Really hope you like it. I'm here to answer any questions.

~~~
detaro
I don't really like your page: Lot's of what feels like wasted space, too much
scrolling necessary.

I can't figure out the pricing except that it is "free for 14 days".

The front page shows a picture of a woman, but then a male name as an example?

The actual pages for the users look very nice though (better than the other
way round IMHO ;)) Very image heavy, but I guess that's normal in the
industry.

~~~
Magnasoma
At the moment Fabrik is an annual subscription at a cost of £69 ($105) but
we're hoping to get monthly billing up very shortly - couple of weeks or so.

We showcase Fabrik Heroes on the homepage of the site. These are creatives
that use Fabrik. Supporting our community is very important to us.

We have a tour page if it helps you find more information on the product side
of Fabrik: [https://getfabrik.com/tour](https://getfabrik.com/tour)

------
tixocloud
Visually it looks good (though confusing at times and can't seem to read the
text) but I am wondering what your goal is for posting on HN? (i.e. get
feedback on how it looks, customer acquisition, etc.) Just wanted to make sure
what your intent was before I make comments.

~~~
Magnasoma
I'm looking for exposure, and support really. We have no budget for PR and a
product like this needs to be used to be properly understood, so i'd really
love for people here to try it out, give the CMS a go, see what they think
about it.

There are some onboarding shortcomings, which I think is understandable with
such a small team, but we're making it a little bit better each day.

Obviously the members of HN understand products and startups, so I welcome all
comments and feedback on how it looks, but more importantly, how it works.

